# how to siphon oil out-- added too much!



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks people.. im all set now


_Modified by compleckz at 11:02 PM 9-3-2003_


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

Maybe the drain plug? I would start there.


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (devilbones)*

i was going for the least-mess-possible method


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

Take oil fill cap off, place a 64oz 7-11 cup over the hole, have someone start it up, and wait for 5 seconds, THEN really really quick like turn the cup rightside up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif replace cap and your set. OH WAIT, check oil and repeat if you still have too much.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (1967ghia)*

huh? i can drive around for 30 minutes with the oil fill cap off and not see anything?


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (mrkrad)*

what do u reccommend mkrad? doin it the dirty(er) way


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

They sell pumps to pull oil out of the dipstick hole. 
You could also pull the filter and pour it out, then reinstall, shoild be good for a 1/4 of a quart at a time, maybe more.
I'd just drain it from the Oilpan bolt and put it back on real quick. Wouldn't be that much of a mess.
Charlie


----------



## emhg60 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compleckz* »_i wasnt paying attention when adding oil.. i've got like 1/4" too much oil on the dipstick.. whats the best way to get it out before i damage anything.. thanks..

just curious.... what kind of damage could occur from having too much oil in the system? I'm thinking a 1/4" on dip stick is about a half qt or so? Thanks.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (emhg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emhg60* »_
just curious.... what kind of damage could occur from having too much oil in the system? I'm thinking a 1/4" on dip stick is about a half qt or so? Thanks.

to give u an idea, the bentley says that the min/max range on the dipstick is about 1/2 of a quart to give u an idea


----------



## spoier (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (Strictly Gravy)*

Good god man, just open up the drain plug for a second. Once the threads are engaged it doesn't leak much. If you're worried about getting dirty wear some nitrile gloves...
Skye


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (emhg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emhg60* »_
just curious.... what kind of damage could occur from having too much oil in the system? I'm thinking a 1/4" on dip stick is about a half qt or so? Thanks.

If you drive with too much oil you could have it froth up, by it being up where the crank can hit it, then it gets full of bubbles, then the bubbles go into the bearings...and yer engine has little or oil and she quits.... get a few feet of fish tank hose and suck it out or drain it! OR WAIT TILL SHE BLOWS...


----------



## autopimp (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

You don't want to siphon that oil out by mouth. Trust me on that - it's an experience I had once when younger and stupider and I can still taste the oil. Use a hand-squeezed siphon pump or, very carefully, back the drain plug out while pressing on it with your fingers to keep it in; then when it's out, pull it away just for a little bit and then thread it back on. Catch the oil in a $1.99 black oil pan and wipe up with a few paper towels. Quick and easy easy.


----------



## emhg60 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (JustMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustMike* »_
If you drive with too much oil you could have it froth up, by it being up where the crank can hit it, then it gets full of bubbles, then the bubbles go into the bearings...and yer engine has little or oil and she quits.... 

I thought it might have something to do with the crank splaging in the oil, but wasn't sure. Thanks!
ehren


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (emhg60)*

A clean way would be to use a mighty-vac.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (groesche)*

you could just drain the oil and put some new oil in and forget about the complexities of this thread?


----------



## yorkie (May 16, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

How simple, just undo the drain plug gently until oil starts to trickle out, let the required amount out then tighten.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (autopimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopimp* »_You don't want to siphon that oil out by mouth. Trust me on that - it's an experience I had once when younger and stupider and I can still taste the oil. Use a hand-squeezed siphon pump or, very carefully, back the drain plug out while pressing on it with your fingers to keep it in; then when it's out, pull it away just for a little bit and then thread it back on. Catch the oil in a $1.99 black oil pan and wipe up with a few paper towels. Quick and easy easy.


My brother siphons brake fluid.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (sold on expense)*

why do some people try to make something really easy and obvious really hard and mystical? Kinda like busting a hole in a wall right next to the door to get to the other side...


----------



## Ratamahatt (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: how to siphon oil out-- added too much! (compleckz)*

1/4" over? won't damage anything, but if you are concerned just losen the drain plug and catch the oil...cleaner than removing the oil filter.


----------

